# SW Emerald Stinks



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

This paint has been discussed here before but Sherwins Emerald stinks to high heaven. We just used 9 gallons of it and it gave off such a strong dizzying, odour that we got head aches and had to put on our vapour masks. 

I don't remember it ever being this bad. Perhaps a batch issue? Has anyone noticed this recently? SW claims it is no VOC but now Im not so sure. Quali-kote stinks half as much and its full of VOC's.

Ill be speaking with my rep about it on Monday to see what they say but at this point Im never using it again.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

0voc does not mean it will not smell. Emerald has anti-microbial packages and surfactant packages that do not contain voc, but will increase the odor. I don't use much of Emerald due to the high cost and the finish is no better than Cashmere, but I did not think about it having any more or less odor than anything else I have ever used.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike... I am careful to tell owners low voc is not low odor. I send the blog post I wrote.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

This has come up multiple times in the past, but there is a specific list of Volatile Organic Compounds covered by the regulations. They are the ones the contribute to photochemical smog. Many of those VOCs are generally unhealthy for people, and a lot of them do smell, but that's not what the regulations are about. Some of the non-regulated components are fairly hazardous, and others have a strong odor.

When the paint companies were forced into producing low-/ zero- VOC paints, they used it as a marketing gimmick. The notion that low-VOC mean healthy and low-odor has become well embedded in the mind of the general public, especially those less-knowledgeable, like architects, designers, and GCs.

The approach that the paint companies used is common, basically lemons---->lemonade.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My favorite example of what Gough is talking about is XIM Plastic and Vinyl primer. It is now low VOC and "green". XIM just changes the solvent to acetone which is heavier than air and not on the list that is part of VOC regulations for paint. Would you now want to use it in an infants room? Nope. And, being heavier than air, it probably stays in the house longer as well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't use it very often but we did an interior last month owners bought it in satin. I think,it was a red base had very little smell.

Last time we used it the smell was much worse. Maybe the base and sheen. I know PC acrylic gloss stinks really bad as well.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I've used it a couple if times this month and have not noticed a strong smell at all. 



MikeCalifornia said:


> I don't use much of Emerald due to the high cost and the finish is no better than Cashmere



Cashmere has a really nice finish though. BUT the sheen jumps from dead flat all the way to low luster. Emerald matte actually does give a nice washable finish. Did it in our kitchen a few months ago and scrubbed some greasy nastiness off the wall where my 4-year-old sits with Simple Green. I was worried at first but it came off nicely. Cashmere flat can't do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I've used it a couple if times this month and have not noticed a strong smell at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know seeing as we have done a few jobs with the matte finish recently. 

Did you do the scrubbing before or after the 14 day recommended "dont wash" period?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

It was after. I scrubbed some minor stuff before the 14 days and it did fine BUT I emphasize minor. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

That sounds promising. 

How are you finding it for scuffing? And did you prime first? We have been priming when going over a builders coat as per my reps recommendation but went straight to finish over existing eggshell before. So far so good.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> I've used it a couple if times this month and have not noticed a strong smell at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, the Emerald is built to be a washable/stain resistant finish. No doubt a solid choice in humid areas as well. I did not find the coverage to be any better, always two coats, exception a match to existing color, duh. The matte finish is less shiny than the duration matte, but the cashmere flat is the cat's meow. Also I prefer the low lustre sheen to the Emerald satin as well. Cashmere Flat is actually one of the top "scrubbable" finishes SW makes. It takes over 1200 scrubs, as tested on their scrub boards.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Paint Pro CA said:


> That sounds promising.
> 
> How are you finding it for scuffing? And did you prime first? We have been priming when going over a builders coat as per my reps recommendation but went straight to finish over existing eggshell before. So far so good.


What are you asking me here…are you asking if it burnishes or how it holds up to being scuffed, or if I scuff the substrate before applying the paint…? :confused1:

I have not primed before application but I have not used it enough yet where I have found a need to prime first. I won't bat an eye the first time I need to apply straight over new drywall. If I need a third coat then I'll know to prime in the future. I don't prime new drywall when using BM Regal Select or Aura and have never needed more than two. Hopefully my experience with Emerald will be equal.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> True, the Emerald is built to be a washable/stain resistant finish. No doubt a solid choice in humid areas as well. I did not find the coverage to be any better, always two coats, exception a match to existing color, duh. The matte finish is less shiny than the duration matte, but the cashmere flat is the cat's meow. Also I prefer the low lustre sheen to the Emerald satin as well. Cashmere Flat is actually one of the top "scrubbable" finishes SW makes. It takes over 1200 scrubs, as tested on their scrub boards.


Thanks Mike. We have Cashmere flat in our dining room and our living room and (surprisingly) have not had to do any scrubbing yet. I'm sure I can find a few spots…and actually just did. Just used a wet cloth and it seems like I'm basically just scrubbing the paint off, so I guess its scrubability depends on how thick the coats are. Doesn't seem to have burnished though it's hard to tell (low light in the area I just cleaned). I'm sorry I just ASSumed a flat paint wouldn't take well to scrubbing. The finish on Cashmere flat is awesome though.

Yes, Emerald matte is MUCH nicer than Duration matte. I'm not too big on Duration. I don't like the finish and I don't find it all that washable. I also have found that your rolling needs to be absolutely perfect in critical light or you'll see lap lines.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

I find Emerald smells strongly of ammonia when I use it in poorly ventilated areas but hasn't stunk when I used in in larger, more open rooms. Maybe coincidence. But man did it stick up the bathroom I painted like ammonia. DTM Acrylic has the same ammonia smell.


----------



## ColorTheEarth (Feb 16, 2017)

*Just because a product is "zero VOC" doesn't mean it's odor free*

I learned recently that only VOCs that contribute to smog are regulated under the statutes for 'zero VOC' products. Two major compounds excluded are acetone and ammonia, both of which give off a strong smell. And are definitely not healthy to breathe.

I haven't looked at the MSDS yet for Emerald paint, but I suspect it contains some pretty harsh ingredients. I only say this because I was at a customer's home where a single bedroom was being painted, and the smell, when we went upstairs, was so overwhelming, I couldn't stay up there very long. I figured it was an oil-based primer or something, but no, it was just Emerald paint. I've never smelled a latex product as strong as that. I'd never recommend it, especially if a customer has asthma or allergies. Maybe if they were gone for several days, till it could cure out. But why go through that hassle, when so many other latex products have minimal odor?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, compared to many it does have a strong ammonia smell but not necessarily overwhelming IMO - although I'm sure that can vary from batch to batch and in certain situations. 

I also think Duration has a pretty strong ammonia smell too. 

However, it's been my experience that Harmony has almost no smell at all.

And yes, I'm aware that this is about a two and a half year old thread. Tough - call Bill if you don't like it. :wink:


----------



## Painter (Nov 24, 2009)

I never noticed paint smells! Haha!


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

in general, sw has strong smell than bm, doesnot matter which one, this is why we use sw only when the property is on the market for sell


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sw stinks I guess?


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Emerald is great! Love it


----------

